# Found this insulator in the creek behind my apartment!



## Leasacks (Oct 18, 2011)

My boyfriend (so mad at him for this) found this insulator in the creek behind our apartment.  It was top down in the soot!  It is frosted all over and the embossing is very worn away.  

 And Percy the cat wouldn't let me take a pic of it but it is a really neat find.  And mine.  I claimed it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Leasacks,
 I think in time you will come to realize that the item is actually Percy's. But don't worry, when it loses that unique watery scent, Percy will be less interested in it. Congrats.


----------



## Brains (Oct 19, 2011)

tha's uh old brookfield, prolly like 1880's or so, we call it a cd-134.
 I always speculate that if you look in enough creeks yull find insulators... but i have yet to find any insulators in'a creek...


----------



## madman (Oct 19, 2011)

nice find  i poke around in the creek more!


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> tha's uh old brookfield, prolly like 1880's or so, we call it a cd-134.
> I always speculate that if you look in enough creeks yull find insulators... but i have yet to find any insulators in'a creek...


 
 Yes!  the embossing is still on it but very faint and very worn away. Brookfield it is.  We poke around the creeks alot but only find shards of stuff.  My bf (once again!!) finds the best stuff.  He found an intact bottle (albiet a little beat up) from Millville Bottle Works.


----------



## blade (Oct 20, 2011)

Go back, and if you can find another one just like it you'll have 2.


----------



## carobran (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Leasacks
> 
> 
> And Percy the cat wouldn't let me take a pic of it but it is a really neat find. And mine. I claimed it.


 kitty says : .........._couldnt ya have just got me a ball of yarn or something???[8|][8D][8D][]_


----------



## carobran (Oct 20, 2011)

sure wish i could find stuff like that in a creek..[&o][8|]


----------

